# Homemade Seed&Grain Mixture



## snowpetals (Mar 29, 2012)

This is what I've been feeding my birds, just wondering if people had any negative experiences with any of these or what you think I am missing in my mix, thanks!: 

Radish Sprouting Seeds, Broccoli Sprouting Seeds, Alfalfa Sprouting Seeds, Mung Beans, Raw Sesame Seeds, Millet, Milo, Safflower, Hard Winter Wheat, Raw Hulled Barley, Buckwheat, Gold Flax Seed, Hemp Seed, White Corn Kernels, Dried Peas, Chia Seed, Rye Berries, Kelp Granules

and I also add Manna Pro's Conditioner Pellets...which they love. 
Thanks


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm trying chia seed this year for YB season...


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Great*

It sounds like you already have everything. Good luck!


----------

